# Echo cs346 hard to pull cord



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Unless you've already tried this, remove the plug and crank to see if any liquid squirts from the cylinder.


----------



## Bluwolf (Sep 4, 2009)

Fairview said:


> Unless you've already tried this, remove the plug and crank to see if any liquid squirts from the cylinder.


Thanks Fairview! I tried what you sugested, nothing came out. So, gave it another try to see if plug would be wet. On the third pull, a sputter. It Had showed no signs of trying to start. Locked the throttle on and lo and behold, It started. After warm up, it seems normal. Good accelerating, stays running on idle and good power. I still should service it though.
Thanks again!


----------

